# PSI Workshop/sketch pencil



## fredito (Apr 3, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with this particular kit. My mom does a lot of art and I was thinking of making her one for her sketch book. The workshop part is throwing me off, I keep thinking of the construction pencils I have and those wouldn't work so well. Are these more utility pencils or geared towards artist? Those of you that have done this kit, what has the feedback been from artists?
Thanks


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

@Tclem might

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2015)

They were down easily not good for the workshop but more geared toward paper than wood for writing or drawing. In my opinion. And a few guys I've made them for

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, the lead is 5.6x80mm is this a common size or do I need to order replacements?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2015)

You can order replacements when you order the kit. They also have other leads available for writing on metal or glass and I believe maybe colored leads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

The leads are common at art supply houses like Blick and the like, I sell a ton of those every year both to craftsmen and artists. You can get the leads in different hardnesses. I buy really hard ones for the pencils I made for myself to use here in the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have 3 sweet looking ones Tony made me. I love em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I have 3 sweet looking ones Tony made me. I love em.


Yeah I'm the man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2015)

I think Tony made the Artist or Deluxe Sketch pencils not the toolbox sketch pencils., @fredito You may want to check out the Deluxe Sketch pencil from PSI. That one may be more suitable. Good luck and post pics, please!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah now that you say that I have done the two blank and the single blank but they were labeled as artist pencils. Thanks


----------



## fredito (Apr 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah now that you say that I have done the two blank and the single blank but they were labeled as artist pencils. Thanks


If I'm not mistaken, the double blank is the workshop/sketch and the single blank is the deluxe. Looks like they take the same lead, but the deluxe has a mini pen cart that can go inside. Guess I will have to try both!


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2015)

I think the deluxe is more artistic. The shop pencil is more masculine and tech looking with the hex rings on it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 8, 2015)

My shop pencil dose not look very artsy.

Les


----------

